# Help wanted : translators



## Leto (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi, working partly as an SFF chronicler on a French radio, I'd like to make a serie of interviews with SFF translator from French to English, and English to French. To talk about their work, why did they choose this particular fields and what are the main difficulty in their work. The interviews will be spreaded on all 52 shows of next year (sometimes when recorded covering my holidays time-off). It can be done live in Paris, or by recording a conversation in Paris or London.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry, what are you asking, exactly?


----------



## Leto (Nov 19, 2004)

Contact with translators specialized in science-fiction and/or fantasy texts.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 19, 2004)

Ah, right. Well, I dunno, but in the welcome forum, there are several threads by french people. One who even teaches english, maybe they might be able to help?


----------



## Leto (Nov 19, 2004)

Maybe but I'm not restricted to French. I can do translation of the interview (if conducted in English or Italian). That's the magic of MP3 recording.


----------



## Kassad (Nov 19, 2004)

A good idea would be to contact Jean-Daniel Brèque: he translated some of Dan Simmons work (not Hyperion and Endymion though). He also met this author and  offered him a visit of Paris catacombs which inspired Simmons a passage in Endymion.


----------



## Leto (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, I'll add him on my list along Jean Bonnefoy, Pierre-Paul Durastanti, Monique Lebailly and others. Do you have his contact ? Denoel PR is on vacation at the moment.

I


----------



## Kassad (Nov 19, 2004)

Unfortunatly I don't have his contact. A fast google search gave this:

http://www.bdfi.net/auteurs/b/breque_jean_daniel.htm

The guy seems rather busy but I hope you'll get an itw anyway.


----------



## Leto (Nov 19, 2004)

I hope so. Thanks for the link.


----------

